# IGF-1 question



## johnson 45 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok so its more then just a question, I dont know shit about it! But form what I read its real good,it seems that it works much like growth hormone is this true? What are the side effects like and how long should I stay on it for? Does it increase Libido like growth hormone? I have done a few cycles of juice omadren,deca,enth but I would like to try something different....cant really afford gh but maybe IGF-1.

Sorry Guys I know thats alot but like I said I dont know shit about it.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

johnson 45 said:


> Ok so its more then just a question, I dont know shit about it! But form what I read its real good,it seems that it works much like growth hormone is this true? What are the side effects like and how long should I stay on it for? Does it increase Libido like growth hormone? I have done a few cycles of juice omadren,deca,enth but I would like to try something different....cant really afford gh but maybe IGF-1.
> 
> Sorry Guys I know thats alot but like I said I dont know shit about it.


 

It somewhat mimicks insulin not GH, although it does drop BF like GH does.  

I would do more research before asking all of these vague questions.  Once you have an idea of what it does, how it does then you can decide if you want to go in that direction.  Right now it seems you're wanting to do it without even knowing anything about it.................and that is reckless.


----------



## johnson 45 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, any suggestions on where to get good info on it?

Thanks


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

johnson 45 said:


> Ok, any suggestions on where to get good info on it?
> 
> Thanks


 

www.basskilleronline.com


----------

